# dog nanny/sitter



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello  We are loving Toledo, (just moved in June) but we are having problems finding a nanny for our 11 y/o french poodle. We want to travel and sometimes it's not possible to take our buddy with us. 
Any ideas where to look? (we had no luck with dogbuddy.com)

:confused2:


Thanks!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Would a kennels be acceptable? There are numerous _residencias caninas_ if you search within your area. They charge around €10+ a day.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

There is also this site to check out, with individuals offering to care for your dog in their home:

https://gudog.com/alojamiento-para-perros-toledo


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for the info!!


----------

